# The 56 bike path over the 15 is open.



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

For those that might want to use it the 56 bike path over the 15 is open again.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!!

I have no idea where that is, but I like when people share road updates! We can use more of that.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Good to know I live about 1/2 mile from that spot!

Thanks.


----------



## protijy (Oct 1, 2004)

NICE! finally!


----------



## ymee (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone commute along that trail in the morning? I am looking to bike from sabre springs to el camino real, would be great to ride with someone.


----------

